# The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works



## jhar26

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*
Facilitated by mmsbls

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke" 
3. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
4. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
5. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
6. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
7. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
8. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
9. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
10. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
11. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
12. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat
13. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat
14. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493
15. Ravel: Piano Trio
16. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor
17. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat
18. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
19. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
20. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor
21. Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque in D minor
22. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor
23. Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
24. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor
25. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B
26. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost"
27. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A
28. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25
29. Dvořák: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E
30. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D
31. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor
32. Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt"
33. Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor
34. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
35. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor
36. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor
37. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
38. Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat
39. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
40. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor
41. Schubert: Notturno in E flat
42. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
43. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor
44. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
45. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer"
46. Mozart: Piano Trio in C K. 548
47. Bartók: Piano Quintet 
48. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor
49. Mozart: Divertimento in B-flat K. 254
50. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C


----------



## jhar26

* List of Nominated Works that didn't make the TC Top Recommended Piano Chamber Works
*

Adès: Piano Quintet
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D
Bax: Piano Quintet in G minor
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat
Beethoven: Quintet in E-flat for Piano and Winds
Beethoven: Variations On "Ein Mädchen Oder Weibchen"
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, cello & piano
Bruch: Piano Quintet in G minor
Chausson: Piano Quartet in A
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
Copland: Piano Quartet
Edwards: Piano Trio
Enescu: Piano Quintet in A minor
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor
Harris: Piano Quintet
Haydn: Piano Trio in E Hob. XV/28
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat
Janacek - Pohadka for cello and piano
Janacek: Capriccio "Defiance"
Ligeti: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
Martinů: Piano Quartet No. 1
Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3 in C
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Mozart: Piano Trio in G K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio in B flat K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio in E K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio in G K. 564
Piston: Piano Quintet
Poulenc - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor
Saint-Saëns: Piano Quartet No. 2 in B flat
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano
Schumann: Märchenbilder
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Piano Trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F
Smetana: Piano Trio in G Minor
Strauss: Piano Quartet in C minor
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D
Tcherepnin: Piano Trio in D
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 2
Weber: Piano Quartet in B flat
Xenakis: Eonta


----------

